# My little Naddie is limping today : (



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't know what's wrong... it's her front left leg and she has quite a limp. Sometimes she stands and just hold it up. She shows no reaction when I maneuver it or touch it and press joints and muscles. I've even massaged her shoulder and neck area to see if any reaction but she shows no sign. 
I've examined her pads to see if anything 'pricking' her..see nothing. The dear little thing is so stoic that I think it may be hard to tell what's up. I think after what she went thru in her early years that's she's a 'cope-er'. 
I've put bags of frozen peas on her leg and on her shoulder and thought it had helped, as it seemed her limp was much less obvious. I'dd do it again once the peas have 're-frozen' this evening. 
I'm hoping she somehow just has a muscle ache from her run last night ( though she does this every nigh but may have just 'hit' wrong.)

My one concern is years ago our Puffy started this same type limp suddenly and same leg and she ended up having Lyme disease. ( At that time our vet knew more about it than human Drs. ) If not better by tomorrow I'll be calling the vet. 

Please pray this is nothing of concern and my little twirp will be fine and dandy by morning!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:grouphug:Oh Terry I hope it's nothing serious. It is so hard to watch when they are not feeling well and can't tell us what's wrong. Sending hugs to sweet Naddie.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw I'm sorry. I just hate when one of our little ones is sick or hurting. I'm hoping it's just a little pull or strain. Perhaps she 'zigged' when she should have 'zagged'? I agree that if she's not better in the morning a call to the vet would be warranted.

Hugs to you both.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terry - I'm so sorry about Naddie. Hoping she'll be okay. I guess you are in Lyme country so if she's still limping I'd check with the vet. Give her some hugs from us.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope by morning she is back to her perky little self. Sending her hugs and prayers:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor little Naddie! I just adore her, Terry. I hope she feels better soon, please keep us posted.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Naddie's problem is a temporary one, and nothing serious.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm just seeing this,how's she doing now? Bitsy did the same thing over the week end and I couldn't find anything wrong,she hates her feet being touched but didn't act painful to the touch. The next day she limped or carried it a little less,Monday she was back to normal
Only thing I did was put a little peroxide to clean it up,in case there might be a tiny sore or thorn or splinter I couldn't see... just in case... I also trimmed a couple toe nails a bit. She will carry her foor funny if her toe nails get a little long...
She also licks and chews her toes so he might have done something that way...
If it persists definately call the vet,never know. we live in Lyme disease country too...
I hope it's minor and clears up soon,hugs!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought I'd wait until this morning and see if she's better. 
Feeling better today Naddie ? I hope so.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is afternoon in Greece & wondering how little Naddie is doing? I would definitely get that Lyme disease checked out---if caught early it can be fixed! 
Sending hugs to you and hope she has slept it off! Please let us know. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor little Naddie. Hopefully, it is just a strain. If she is still limping, I would get her checked out. Every year, my vet tests my girls for Lyme diease when she draws blood for the heartworm test. I don't know if your vet does this, but if Naddie were mine, I would take her in and get her tested for Lyme just to put your mind at rest. Also, your vet may give her some meds for pain and inflammation. Hope she's better in no time.:grouphug:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear whats happenning i hoperayer:everything is ok i said a little prayer ...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh so very sorry to read this  but I do hope that it isn't anything big; maybe just a strain? 

Please keep us posted and give my kisses to her.

hugs
Kat


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry Naddie is having a problem. Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any news? Praying that Naddie is okay today.:wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How's our 2 girls today?!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks everyone!. My little girl seems a bit better today, though not totally herself, the limp seems to be almost gone. ( I just notice a little difference in her gait at certain times).
I do think now that it was from her doing her 'zoomies' the previous night. Though it's a regular ritual she's had for a long time, she may just have hit uneven ground and hurt herself.

Keeping her quiet for a few days....too hot for zoomies now anyway! 

I so appreciate everyones support and concern! I feel so blessed my babies are in pretty darned good health and sort of 'freak' when things go amiss LOL


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad to hear she is getting back to her same silly self!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Naddie is doing better today!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so glad she is doing better. I know what you mean. Did you see my post about my Lily's stuffy nose? I was practically in tears. She is just fine. It was really nothing to worry about.:HistericalSmiley: They are our babies, and they are so little and helpless and they need their mommies.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Good news. Hope she keeps improving.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Thanks everyone!. My little girl seems a bit better today, though not totally herself, the limp seems to be almost gone. ( I just notice a little difference in her gait at certain times).
> I do think now that it was from her doing her 'zoomies' the previous night. Though it's a regular ritual she's had for a long time, she may just have hit uneven ground and hurt herself.
> 
> Keeping her quiet for a few days....too hot for zoomies now anyway!
> ...


So glad to hear that there's improvement! Zoe's done this twice now. She loves to run and chase squirrels and chipmunks and I think she has accidentally twisted wrong and hurt herself. 

Hugs to you both!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Terry -- just seeing this thread. Sending lots of prayers for sweet little Naddie. So glad that she was better this morning. It's so hard to keep them quiet, though.

Hugs


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

She's much better tonight....it was those sad eyes looking at me last night that broke my heart! I'd say "what's the matter??? Naddie's foot don't feel good?" and she'd put her head down but look up at me with those forlorned looking eyes!... holding that one foot off the floor.

Again I so appreciate everyone's kindness and letting me 'vent' my worries out here! ; )


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> She's much better tonight....it was those sad eyes looking at me last night that broke my heart! I'd say "what's the matter??? Naddie's foot don't feel good?" and *she'd put her head down but look up at me with those forlorned looking eyes!... holding that one foot off the floor.*
> 
> Again I so appreciate everyone's kindness and letting me 'vent' my worries out here! ; )


I KNEW there was a reason I adored her - she knows how to work it!:chili: 

Way to go, Naddie, but next time, try not to worry your mom and your aunties so much!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

These pups give us heart attacks, don't they?! So glad to see Naddie is feeling better. Nothing worse than seeing them uncomfortable or in pain.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to here Naddie is feeling better.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear Naddie is doing better.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I KNEW there was a reason I adored her - she knows how to work it!:chili:
> 
> Way to go, Naddie, but next time, try not to worry your mom and your aunties so much!


LOL ... listen all she has to do is show ANY sign of discomfort and she 'has-me'. She's the first ever pooch I've had that had been mistreated and the thoughts of her having any discomfort now makes me nuts!... so a real limp and knowing she hurt yet she's not a 'complainer' ... hey she coulda really milked this one :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yup my girl is pretty well back to normal. I've carried her up and down the stairs as a just in case but by tomorrow she'll be able to do them. Quincy always get carried...he has such short little legs he can't do stairs. of course the shape I'm in lately they're a challenge for me too! LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Yup my girl is pretty well back to normal. I've carried her up and down the stairs as a just in case but by tomorrow she'll be able to do them. Quincy always get carried...he has such short little legs he can't do stairs. of course the shape I'm in lately they're a challenge for me too! LOL


Great news about Naddie, Terry! But, how are you feeling?:wub: Any better? Are you still on the meds?


----------

